# Congratulations !!!



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 21, 2004)

*Congratulations, TTF !!! *

Long it has been that I have not seen three pages of the Main Index full of so wonderfull Tolkien-related threads, as now !!!

This is a true feast !!!


----------



## Walter (Apr 21, 2004)

Indeed. But IMO this is mainly due to Arveduis labourous efforts to revive old and forgotten threads which were buried in the barrows of the guilds. So ... thanks, O Shipwrecked king


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 21, 2004)

Enjoy.

And still there are threads that I didn't want to bring forth to light, being afraid that they might get ruined  .
There are a number of very, very good threads that simply, IMO, are not fitting for further discussions, so I advice all members to have a look through the older threads of O-i-E and Scholar's.

Those threads will of course be archived as soon as we have the archives set up properly. We'll simply establish the structure of both guilds in the archives, so that threads will be easy to find.

Hopefully, though, this will bring some activity back to the *important* aspects of life, so that we can see more activity in the book-sections than in the Stuff & Bother-sections...


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 21, 2004)

One more proof that I don't ever mind *when, whom by or where* a good topic is started !!!  

I hope Arv, this strategy of yours works out!


----------

